# advice for a 65gal planted tank



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

i am in the midst of moving my 55 gal fish tanks it is 36 x 18 x 21 teh new tank that i am thinking of transfering all the plants too is a 36 x 18 x 24 
now that i have the tank and i am looking at it i relize that it will be difficult to reach down into the tank . compared to the 21 in height on the 55 gal tank . will my lighting be sufficient i have a 2 lamp light glo from hagen HO
and another 2 lamp HO unit . i will be using pressureized c02 and dry ferts 
question # 2
the stand that i have for my 55 gallon tank is a proper tank that i have seen in the fish stores , not necc beefy like i have seen ,i beleive its made out of mdf , i will take some pics tommorow will this upgrade in tanks give me an issue because of the extra weight .
would appreciate any help anyone can give me 
thanks 
tom


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

my 72 gallons stand is mdf as well
u should be fine


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a 80 gal hagen set aquarium and stand, the stand is mdf too. so far its ok but I should've level it in the beginning though. I can see when I fill the water to the top is not even. But if you're concerned post some pictures of the stand here hopefully it not like the 2 legged stand in the kijiji thread eh


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I can't comment on the stand but will mention from my own experience a 65 gal tall is pretty awkward to work with when it comes to plants.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Hey there thanks for the input.I can't get a good pic of the v
Stand will try tonite with my real camera
Anyone else have anything good or bad to say about 
The 65 planted . Just trying to decide if I should keep the 55
Or switch to the 65 .
Thanks again


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Well since you asked 
Quite honestly if your 55 is in good shape i would stay with it, i really don`t see any benefit going to a tank with the same foot print for 10 glns more of water capacity, lighting should not be an issue with your present fixture but the pain & hassles of doing the switch is not justified from my side of the fence.
Regards


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Thanks . Like I said the only reason I am contemplating this
Is because I have to dismantle the tank to take it upstairs 
If I could just move it to another spot I wouldn't have to take 
The tank apart . But since I am going up a flight of stairs 
All the soil and plants have tob come out so that is the only reason 
I'd be upgrading . If bthe general consensus is not to change 
Then I will sell the 65 I have
Cheers
Tom


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i guess it depends somewhat on your stand and your overall height, but personnaly,for the fit of the length of my arm, the 21" is not too bad, but higher would be bad for me personaly. I find the 55 gallon and 75 gallon sizes to be the best. I personnaly would not go for the 65 or 90 gallon. 75 would be good for the larger width, yet same 21" height, but depends on your taste and how much more you want or what you want to do with it (also it is much heavier, so might not be a good thing either). Anyways, between the 55 and 65, i would myself preffer the 55 as a general purpose planted tank for the ease of use (reaching the differnt sections in the tank).


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Moving an entire tank sucks. I think you'd be better off setting up the 65, moving everything over (or redoing the substrate, etc), and then cleaning the 55 and selling it. Saves you from having a huge mess and is less stressful for the fish if you can do a quick move.

Reaching two feet down into your tank kind of sucks (and I'm over six feet tall with freakishly long limbs), but at the end of the day it's not that big of a deal, and the extra height is nice. 

Weight isn't an issue. Maybe if you had some strange 36x18x48 tank, but an half decent stand can hold more than it says, especially since every tank is going to weigh different depending on additional weight put in the tank (substrate, rocks, etc).


----------

